# Petition to keep the stays in AKC Obedience



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Please consider signing this petition to keep the stays as-is in the AKC Obedience regulations if you have any concerns about the proposed rule changes.

https://www.thepetitionsite.com/367/371/072/the-akc-novice-and-open-stay-exercises-should-stay/


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting this link. I hope we can get enough signers. What is the point of obedience trials if we don't have stays???


----------

